# In Search of a Relabeling Company



## Doomie Bey (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey,

I've just ordered tees, and am now looking for a company that can relabel them. The couple that I've found will only relabel shirts bought from them. Can anyone assist me? I live in the Washington, DC, area. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Je7 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey. If you don't mind I have a question. When you buy t shirts and want to relabel them...is that legal, is there anything special that I have to do? Where exactly buy t shirt that allow relabeling. Sorry, I am very new in this...and still learning.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Je7 said:


> Hey. If you don't mind I have a question. When you buy t shirts and want to relabel them...is that legal, is there anything special that I have to do? Where exactly buy t shirt that allow relabeling. Sorry, I am very new in this...and still learning.


It's usually best to start your own topic for new questions that you may have. That way the forum will bring up past threads (as you're typing your topic title) that may already answer your question  It also helps not to distract this topic from the original poster's question  --when you buy t-shirts wholesale, you are allowed to relabel them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Doomie Bey said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've just ordered tees, and am now looking for a company that can relabel them. The couple that I've found will only relabel shirts bought from them. Can anyone assist me? I live in the Washington, DC, area. Thanks in advance.


I would've suggested that you buy your t-shirts from a wholesale that does relabeling at their warehouse, like TSC Apparel 

Most printers will only relabel blanks if they supply them, but you may want to try looking into local seamstresses.


----------



## Doomie Bey (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies you all.

@Rodney: Thanks for the info! The company [ Mid-Florida Sportswear www.msfwear.com ] I'm currently using is/has been great, and the rep is the best; but I may have to look for a company that offer the best of both worlds, if its less costly and time consuming. Thanks again.

@Render Promo: I'll contact you first thing Monday morning. I'm in the east coast time zone, so I'll be sure to determine your location before calling. Do you have a website that detail your service?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Find a near by stay at home mom.....Shipping to and from will be costly....What kind of quantity are you looking for?....Sometimes doing it yourself is the best solution....


----------



## Doomie Bey (Sep 3, 2011)

@royster13: I've tried to find someone/someplace local - to no avail. Because it's primarily me doing everything regarding my upstart personal growth products and services business, I thought it best to farm this task out, because "time" is money too. Thanks.


----------

